# Any Recent experience with DCC and MTH?



## Dienekes711 (Apr 1, 2014)

I am new to the hobby.... and I am planning on running DCC.... and perhaps some MTH GG-1s with Protosounds 3.... Does anyone have recent experience with running DCC and MTH trains? Thanks for any help....


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

yeah, it will work with DCC. Just some of the features in the older models aren't accessible with DCC. MTH wants you to buy their system for that. So much for the NMRA establishing standards.


----------

